# who here can admit to liking a chick song ;)



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

i can... lol... but seriously there are some "techno" songs that just suck... but this is one of those few songs to have a natural sounding voice/not all synthed out... 

more importantly the music is just so damn groovy... found this on yt to hear... 

especially the build up of the entire beginning is just so sweet with the thick heavy beats that hit so smooth... 



[video=youtube;F0vaYe1Dl9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0vaYe1Dl9I[/video]


feel free to post some of your favorite grooves to melt into when...


----------



## atidd11 (May 20, 2012)

You cant be from America.


----------



## scroglodyte (May 20, 2012)

i get all squishy inside whenever i hear "Dancing Queen."


----------



## Hugo Phurst (May 20, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> i get all squishy inside whenever i hear "Dancing Queen."


 - Lolz srrog. I'm the same way with Molly Johnson. So I guess I like chick music too (and the big hair too).



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbUbi05uQww


----------



## overgrowem (May 20, 2012)

"Angel Baby" Paul MaCartney concidered it the best Rock song of its type.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

yeah... i like really just the first 2 and a half mins of this song, and then the last minute... the rest is well... you know... techno repetitive...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 20, 2012)

here is another one that is pretty neat... 

[video=youtube;47gIQJbORFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47gIQJbORFQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## SeaBeeDee (May 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Navl4fYI-Zk

this is my ish


----------



## Doobius1 (May 24, 2012)

Maryanne Faithful 'Why'd You Do It?' why'd ya let her suck your cock? Filthy, creepy, eerie sound. God I love that song!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;KEHdYngIDuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEHdYngIDuY[/video]


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> "anita baker sweet love"



ahhh... never fail to hear this in a jc penny's at the mall... nowadays... lol...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 25, 2012)

One of the few I actually like:

[video=youtube;fPBRrl6eSw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPBRrl6eSw0[/video]


----------



## TexRx (May 25, 2012)

I like PJ Harvey...these songs are a little old now, tho

Man Sized

[video=youtube;WuJE40OBt48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuJE40OBt48&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Guitar guy (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful dangerous by slash featuring fergie is pretty fucking kick ass. She has a sexy rock voice


----------



## 1993stoner (Jun 4, 2012)

"Love story" by that white girl I forget her name. Someone like you by adele made me break down crying on a good acid trip once. Haha


----------



## Paydirt McGirt (Jun 16, 2012)

Great song to get it on to. It's like a marching band is cheering you on while you score the big touchdown.

[video=youtube;NP4pHeRSK1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP4pHeRSK1E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------

